
2D light path simulation in Web GL - mariuz
https://benedikt-bitterli.me/tantalum/tantalum.html
======
brudgers
Description and link to source: [https://benedikt-
bitterli.me/tantalum/](https://benedikt-bitterli.me/tantalum/)

